# Polls: Major Cause of getting deactivated



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Its so quite here so lets do a poll.
Tittle says at all:


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Have there been a lot of deactivations?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Have there been a lot of deactivations?


I cannot comment on that but for sure I dont see many familiar faces which used to work with us in the past so...... may be they are gone due to non-availability of blocks or got deactivated may be just a speculation.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Was deactivated this morning. Late deliveries. The only late deliveries I had were 3-4 that were delivered between 9-910. There were other late deliveries that were late when I scanned to pick them up. I emailed them so I'm hoping this is a mistake. My advice even if your in the neighborhood at 9 stop delivering and return to your station. I had a return that evening I just assumed I'm here they are only a few minutes late so I dropped them off. Has anyone had luck with reactivation? I know the manager up at my station so I'm hoping I can talk to him and figure out what to do. Just started going back to school so this gig is very convenient for my studies. I can't go back to the tnc bs.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

All of the above.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for this thread. Was looking at Flex, more I read on here less interested I am. I think they will start cutting $$ when they can. Right now they're learning how to optimise blocks from when people get done.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

speedyk said:


> Thank you for this thread. Was looking at Flex, more I read on here less interested I am. I think they will start cutting $$ when they can. Right now they're learning how to optimise blocks from when people get done.


It's a great gig for what it is. If they cut the pay obviously that will be bad, but until then I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> It's a great gig for what it is. If they cut the pay obviously that will be bad, but until then I'm enjoying it.


Its a good gig but it isnt for everyone that is for sure.


----------

